# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  ¿Por qué algunos insectos pueden caminar sobre el agua?

## Jonasino

> Cualquiera que haya observado un lago o un pequeño estanque habrá sido testigo de la maravilla evolutiva que son esos curiosos insectos que se desplazan sobre la superficie del agua sin ningún problema, como si fuera tierra firme.
>     Un proyecto europeo está permitiendo a la Escuela Normal Superior (ESN) de Lyon investigar la base genética responsable de esta asombrosa capacidad.





> Las especies de insectos semiacuáticos de los grupos Heteroptera y Gerromorpha son muy abundantes en la superficie de diversas masas de agua de todo el mundo y se han convertido, en cierto modo, en una curiosidad científica. Para comprender esta adaptación estos insectos no son otra cosa que formas evolutivas más complejas que sus parientes terrestres son necesarios estudios que apliquen una visión integradora de la biología evolutiva del desarrollo y la ecología evolutiva.
> 
> Los investigadores del proyecto WATER WALKING (Developmental genetics and adaptive bases of a major ecological transition  How to walk on water!) están tratando de lograr este objetivo. Abderrahman Khila, responsable del grupo en la ENS de Lyon, ha desarrollado un método multidisciplinar para estudiar cómo la interacción ente las rutas genéticas del desarrollo y los factores ecológicos pueden favorecer una evolución morfológica como la observada en los insectos semiacuáticos.
> 
> Abderrahman Khila
> 
> ¿Por qué es tan difícil combinar la biología evolutiva del desarrollo con la ecología evolutiva?
> 
> Para ello se necesitan al mismo tiempo buenas herramientas y un contexto ecológico adecuado. En este sentido, los modelos de referencia actuales (la mosca de la fruta, los ratones, el pez cebra, entre otros) son herramientas valiosas, pero carecen del contexto ecológico. Por su parte, los modelos naturales, que por lo general son elegidos debido a un contexto ecológico específico, no han logrado establecerse para un uso rutinario de técnicas sofisticadas como la transgénesis o la genética.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/cordis/...n-caminar-agua

----------

embalses al 100% (27-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (27-oct-2016),Galán (29-oct-2016),HUESITO (27-oct-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Y yo que pensaba que era por la tensión superficial del líquido.

----------


## Jonasino

> Y yo que pensaba que era por la tensión superficial del líquido.


Igual creia yo (y no se si seguir creyendo...)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esa es la ecuación que ellos han resuelto tan satisfactoriamente junto con la que no sirvan de comida y sin olvidarnos de la sexual.
Cada vez encontramos mas repuestas en la genética.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

> Igual creia yo (y no se si seguir creyendo...)


Pues sigue creyendo, que la hoja de la foto también flota y no es bicho.

----------


## ben-amar

Todo un cuento, flotan por que yo quiero  :Wink:

----------

